# /etc/aliases.db not found



## rafaelbfs (May 25, 2010)

The system keeps showing this message in approx. 1 minute periods:

```
toshiba postfix/local[2216]:fatal open database /etc/aliases.db: no such file or directory
```
The number between [brackets] keeps changing from message to message.
I believe it became corrupt because of a system crash when I attempted to run X.
Inspection of /etc folder showed that there is a file called aliases, with no extension, but really no aliases.db.

How do I restore this file?
TIA


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2010)

http://www.postfix.org/faq.html#noalias


----------

